# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  أين أنت من علم هؤلاء القوم.. وكيف نصيبك من هذا العلم

## أمجد الفلسطيني

أين أنت من علم هؤلاء القوم؟!
أين أنت من الاعتناء بكلامهم المنقول في هذا العلم الجليل والذي هو أفضل من كثير من العلوم؟!
كيف نصيبك من هذا العلم؟!
ما مقداره؟!
هل هو في خطة طلبك للعلم؟!

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إنهم العلماء المتكلمون في علم السلوك وحقائق الإيمان وأحوال القلوب وتزكية النفوس
مالك بن دينار وحسان بن أبي سنان وفرقد السبخي وأمثالهم
والفضيل وابنه ويوسف بن أسباط وحذيفة المرعشى وأمثالهم 
وابن أدهم ومعروف الكرخي والحافي وأمثالهم 
والجنيد وابن أبي الحواري والداراني وأمثالهم.

لقد حباهم الله وخصهم ببلوغ الرتبة العلية في هذا العلم 
فلهم فيه الكلمات الرائقة
والكشف عن دقائق الحقائق 
والحكم الطيارة والمعاني المستنبطة الجليلة 

نعم شاركهم غيرهم من العلماء فيه لكن السبق كان لهم والإمامة فيه كانت من نصيبهم

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ولا يخفى أن هذا العلم علم من علوم الشرع الشريفة الصحيحة المنقولة عن السلف الصالح.
وطريقة أهله الأوائل ممن سمينا في صدر هذه الكلمة حسنة لا ابتداع فيها ولا اعوجاج
 وهم كانوا أهل إتباع وسنن لا أهل ابتداع وضلال، وكلامهم في حقائق الإيمان حق وصواب ولا متمسك فيه للصوفية وأهل البدع.
وقد ورد عن كثير منهم أنهم لا يجيزون شيئا من هذا العلم إلا بشاهدين: شاهد من الكتاب وآخر من السنة.
وقد روي ذلك عنهم بأسانيد صحاح، وحكاه عنهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره وأثنى عليهم وعلى علمهم وطريقتهم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  نعم وقع في كلام بعض أهل هذا العلم مخالفات لكن لا يمنع ذلك من الاستفادة من علمهم في هذا المجال إذ غلبت عليهم الاستقامة كذي النون والشبلي وأمثالهما لأنه ما من معصوم إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولأن أغلب كلامهم حق وصواب بخلاف من كانت حاله مغايرة لهؤلاء كالحلاج وابن عربي وابن فارض وأمثالهم من مبتدعة الصوفية إذ زاد هؤلاء وأمثالهم على طريقة أهله الأوائل ما خرج بهم عن الطريقة المرضية التي كان عليها السلف وأتباعهم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ومما يؤسف له أن كان لجهلة الصوفية وبعض الطوائف النصيب الأوفر في الاعتناء بكلام أهل هذا العلم الأوائل 
فأخذوا واحتفلوا به غاية الاحتفال إلا أنهم زادوا فيه ما وصفت قبل قليل

والأولى بأهل الحق الاعتناء بكلام تلك الطائفة والجُلة الأُوَل والاحتفال به أكثر من غيرهم من صوفية ونحوهم

وقد قام بذلك بعض أهل الحق ولكنهم قلة كشيخ الإسلام أبي إسماعيل الهروي وأبي نعيم الأصفهاني وأبي بكر البيهقي وأبي العباس ابن تيمية شيخ الإسلام وابن القيم وابن رجب
كما يعلم ذلك من مصنفاتهم المتنوعة

فأين نحن اليوم من هذا العلم وموروث تلك الطائفة المرضية؟!

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك يا شيخ أمجد، ونفع بك.

----------


## أسـامة

> وهم كانوا أهل إتباع وسنن لا أهل ابتداع وضلال، وكلامهم في حقائق الإيمان حق وصواب ولا متمسك فيه للصوفية وأهل البدع.


هذه إشارة لطيفة. حيث أن هذا العلم قد يصطلح عليه البعض بعلم التصوف.
وكلمة "التصوف" كلمة مجملة، ولذا لزم التفصيل:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فقد يقصد بالتصوف:
- صوفية المنتسبين لأهل الحديث:
ويقصد بهؤلاء بعض العباد الأوائل، وعلى رأسهم من سماهم الشيخ أمجد في أصل الموضوع. وغايتهم البحث في القرآن والسنة لاستخراج ما بحتاجه المسلم لتهذيب نفسه وتزكيتها.
- صوفية المتكلمين:
وانتشر فيها الجهل بالسنة، ولذا كان فيها من البدع وما لا أصل له الشيء الكثير. ويندرج فيها القشيري والغزالي وغيرهما.
- صوفية الفلاسفة:
وهي أسوء من سابقيها.. ووجود فيها الكفر والزندقة، كابن عربي الزنديق.
... إلى غير ذلك من أنواع التصوف.

وخلاصة الأمر: منهج العباد الأوائل هو المنهج الموافق للكتاب والسنة في الغالب، وأما غيره من المناهج فمنحرف عن القرآن والسنة في الغالب.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## بشر الحافي

جزيتم الجنة ، ولعل كتاب ابن الجوزي (تلبيس ابليس) كتاب وافي للمعاني التي ذكرتموها في المشاركة في التلبيس على المتصوفة .

----------


## عابدين عابدين

لا شك أن الأخ أسامه فاته الحديث الشريف اذكروا محاسن موتاكم و لا تذكروا مساويهم فانهم أفضوا الي ما قدموا . و أرجوا أن تتحقق أولا من معلوماتك عن هؤلاء الساده العلماء العاملين.

----------


## ام زاهيه

جزاك الله خير.

----------


## المَاسَّةُ قُرطبة

الحمدلله وبعد:

طرح قيم صراحة واحيي القائمين على فتح هذا القسم المهم في الحقيقة. واعتقد انه من الأهمية بمكان ان نقول ان علم النفوس وتزكيتها في زماننا هذا انتشر عبر التنمية البشرية التي تعتبر فبركة حقيقية وطامة كبرى نسأل الله العافية. وانه من الاسف الشديد ان نرى ان الناس تلهث وراء الداء وعندها الدواء وصدق الشاعر حين أنشد:
*دَواؤُكَ فيكَ وَما تُبصِرُ............ وَدَاؤُكَ مِنكَ وَما تَشعُرُ*وهذا هو للاسف الشديد حال الناس مع التنمية البشرية المزعومة.
اما عن متصوفون اهل الحديث فلي عليها وقفة واتمنى ان يصححني من يعلم مزايا الامور بإذن الله فلي عودة.

بورم فيكم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قوله : فاته الحديث الشريف : اذكروا محاسن موتاكم .... قلت : ليس بشريف لأنه لا يصح ؛ فيه عمران بن أنس المكي منكر الحديث ،كما قاله البخاري رحمه الله وغيره ، والحديث عند أبي داود والترمذي  وغيرهما من حديث ابن عمر ، لكن صح الحديث بلفظ : لا تسبوا الأموات فإنهم قد أفضوا إلى ما قدموا . أخرجه البخاري من طريق الأعمش ، عن مجاهد ، عن عائشة مرفوعا . والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال الحافظ موسى بن هارون: حدثنا محمد بن نعيم، قال : (رأيتهم جاؤوا إلى بشر، فقال : يا أهل الحديث، علمتم أنه يجب عليكم فيه زكاة، كما يجب على من ملك مئتي درهم خمسة) . سير أعلام النبلاء (10/471) . 

وفي : (تاريخ بغداد ) 7 / 69 تتمته فيها : (فكذلك يجب على أحدكم إذا سمع مئتي حديث أن يعمل منها بخمسة أحاديث، وإلا فانظروا أيش يكون هذا عليكم غدًا) .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال أبو نعيم، سمع الكثير من قتيبة، وسمعت محمد بن عبد الله الرازي بنيسابور يقول: سمعت محمد بن الفضل يقول: (ذهاب الإسلام من أربعة: أولها: لا يعملون بما يعلمون، الثاني: يعملون بما لا يعلمون، الثالث: لا يتعلمون ما لا يعلمون، الرابع: يمنعون الناس من التعليم) . سير أعلام النبلاء (7/331) .

----------


## رشيد الدين الصيدلاني

بارك الله فيك
سمعت شيخنا ابن عثيمين رحمه الله يقول أن الصحابة لم يخوضوا في الوساوس و الخواطر حول الإحسان 
و إنما أحدثه من بعدهم علما أنه في القرآن و السنة ما يكفي 
أقول كان زمن المنهج النبوي مبدؤ الحكمة ثم بعده صار المبدؤ هو الموعضة الحسنة ثم بعده صار المبدؤ الجدال بالتي هي أحسن ثم بعده الجدال و الهرج
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
اللهم ردنا إلى دينك ردا جميلا

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## جلال عبدالله شحاته

بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## مقداد فارس

جزاكم الله خيرا.....

----------


## اليازغي

علمهم اما ان تدخله او سلم لهم

----------


## سمير عبد الحي

> نعم وقع في كلام بعض أهل هذا العلم مخالفات لكن لا يمنع ذلك من الاستفادة من علمهم في هذا المجال إذ غلبت عليهم الاستقامة كذي النون والشبلي وأمثالهما لأنه ما من معصوم إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


كلام حكمة ودرر والأكثر المكلل بالعطور:
[لا يمنع ذلك من الاستفادة من علمهم في هذا المجال]
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

جزاكم الله خيرا مشائخنا الأفاضل

علم او فن السلوك والأخلاق , والزهد في هذه الدنيا ,لا ينبغي ولا يجوز ان يقال عنه أنه من البدع , لأنه من أسس هذا الدين

العكس صحيح... ما ينبغي ويفترض ان يُذَم : هو الترف وان تكون الدنيا اكبر همنا.

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

غفر الله  تعالى لنا وللاخوة الكرام .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*نحن وهم ...*

----------


## محمد حسن ابو مازن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحقيقة أنني وجدت نقاشا منصفا لهؤلاء الأكابر في علم السلوك والزهد 
كثيرا ما قرأت مقالات في نقد الصوفية وأعلامها والشيء الذي لفت انتباهي أنه لا يوجد إجماع على نقد أعلام منهم إلا الإجماع على نقد ابن عربي وابن الفارض والحقيقة أن لهم اسبابهم التي لا نستطيع إنكارها 
أما ان يتوجه النقد إلى الجنيد وابن أدهم وقد انصفهم صاحب المقال فهذا من العدل وعمق المعرفة 
فكلمة الصوفية والتصوف قد تشوهت بسبب سلوك البعض المنحرف عن الطريق الصحيح وهذا ما يؤدي أحيانا إلى إتهام من هم براء من الانحراف 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

